
On Artificial Intelligence – A European approach to excellence and trust [pdf] - triska
https://ec.europa.eu/info/sites/info/files/commission-white-paper-artificial-intelligence-feb2020_en.pdf
======
triska
An interesting quote from the paper:

“ _There is a need to build bridges between disciplines that currently work
separately, such as machine learning and deep learning [...] and symbolic
approaches [...]. Combining symbolic reasoning with deep neural networks may
help us improve explainability of AI outcomes._ ”

To my knowledge, this the first time that symbolic AI approaches are
explicitly mentioned in communications from the European Commission.

More information about AI from the European Commission and links to related
initiatives are available from:

[https://ec.europa.eu/digital-single-market/en/artificial-
int...](https://ec.europa.eu/digital-single-market/en/artificial-intelligence)

